# Looking for system suggestions... please help.



## Talon Kaine (Sep 27, 2012)

Greetings People,

Well I just purchased a new home and I am in the process of setting up a small home theater room. I am buying a 60" Samsung LED TV to wall mount. I am now looking for a uber sound system that will provide the best sound quality for the size of room I have. Looking to spend between apx. $1000 to $1500 if possible. Therefore any help is welcome. 

So again what i'm looking for is the best DTS 5.1 (Yes I only want 5 speakers + sub) surround sound quality for my movies i can get for the room size, as well as having a booming subwoofer that will make the place rumble. 

Room size is pretty much a square shaped. Two 12 ft walls and two 10 ft walls. So the TV will be on one of the 10ft walls, and I will be sitting on the couch 12ft away from the TV along the other 10ft wall. 

Ohh and the system must support DTS sound with Optical In capabilities as a lot of my movies will be going through my WD TV Live Media Player.

Are there any Wireless Systems out there that are worth getting? Or do they still have a lot of flaws? 

Thanks in advance to all who take the time to reply and help me out. I've been spending a lot of time researching the web, but it's got me nowhere.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First off, a warm welcome to HTS! Please ask a lot of questions - many friendly folks here who are glad to help.

For your speaker system, check out the packages from Hsu Research:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html

One of the Hybrid packages would do a nice job for you. I have not heard their bookshelf speakers, but they have gotten rave reviews. Also, Hsu is known for good value in subs - I have Hsu subs in my system and am very well pleased.

For the AV receiver, check out the refurbished receivers from Accessories 4 Less:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html

I am partial to Denon, but there are other brands that will do a great job for you also.

Hope this helps. I am sure other members will add their recommendations.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS! :wave:

As far as the wireless options, I have not come across a package yet that has not received a bad review - probably best to steer clear of this until the issues are ironed out.

+1 on A4L - if you don't mind doing refurbished, you can save quite a bit here. I personally am partial to Onkyo, but as Harry says, I don't think you could go wrong with any of the major players. If it were me, I would look at the Onkyo 709 - the Onkyo amplification section is very robust (and bench tests support their power output claims), it has preouts should you choose to go with outboard amplification later, and it has Audyssey MultiEQ XT.

Have you considered building your system over time? If you were to go this route, you could put your remaining budget into a solid 2.1 system and add a CC and the 2 surrounds as funds come available. Probably the biggest downside to this wonderful hobby is the dreaded upgradeitis disease - if you build over time, you can add pieces that are more certain to last you longer.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

For that kind of money I would 3rd the A4L on the reciever side ($500 or so). For speakers I would look at the Pioneer SP-PK52FS system or the SVS SBS-01.5.1. If you find there is not enough bass, you have some $ to add a bigger sub from SVS


----------

